

Facebook just filed a patent that could seriously hurt Google's ad revenue - chumchum
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/facebook-thinking-building-super-ad-161528152.html

======
irixusr
We all knew it was going in this direction. But it's so creepy, nonetheless.

